# Melo: Tanking is a "bad mentality to have"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHILADELPHIA -- Some New York Knicks fans want to see the team tank the season to land a top pick in the NBA draft.
> 
> But to star forward Carmelo Anthony, that is a "bad mentality to have."
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=12209278


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with him as far as players go. Players should never try to tank. It's their job to go out and play their best basketball and try to win. The front office should be the part of the team setting up the tank, making trades and positioning the team in such a way to set-up for future success.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

130 million dollars is really nice though.


----------

